# Show Names?



## chazzle09 (Dec 23, 2009)

*reply to names*



Sghorselover said:


> Hello,
> I have been thinking of showing but i need a name for my mare heres some info
> 
> Name - Cocoa
> ...


hey ,

ive had the same problem!,'
try and put the name of your farm or stud and then make a longer version of your horses name:
for example;
if ur stud name was : beverly hills 
and ur horses name is cocoa: 
it would be "Beverly hills cocoa(make cocoa longer name)
thanks for your time,
chazzle09


----------



## Sghorselover (Oct 19, 2009)

chazzle09 said:


> hey ,
> 
> ive had the same problem!,'
> try and put the name of your farm or stud and then make a longer version of your horses name:
> ...


Sadly that is not an options shes a rescue. she was abandoned /abused! 
Ps. I like those creative names. i was looking at a show roster of my friends and there were som cute names,
My size bryer
High Time
Pixie Dust
A Canter Away
Pucker Up
Lord Spencer
Come along little pony


----------



## matki03 (Dec 19, 2009)

chazzle09 said:


> hey ,
> 
> ive had the same problem!,'
> try and put the name of your farm or stud and then make a longer version of your horses name:
> ...


hey chazzle09,
you are a genius! you have just came up with a great way to make show names up!
thanks heaps , you just help me solve a problem!
matki03! love you!
p.s. wanna catch up sometime?? u am me and our horses


----------

